# Can't disable synaptics pointing device



## hmt (Oct 31, 2008)

Our touch pad mouse clicks, even though we don't touch it at all. I called Toshiba long ago and found out that this problem is pretty incurable so we got an external mouse, and I disabled the Synaptics mouse. Now it's clicking again, even though I thought it's disabled and when I try to use Control Panel to check to see if the Synaptics mouse is still disabled, the dialogue box stops responding when I click on the Device Settings tab. Then when I click on the X to close the dialogue box, a message pops which says, "Windows shell common dll not responding."

What should I do to solve this problem?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to start "run" and type:- regsvr32 shell32.dll press enter.Reboot to take effect. If you cannot see the "run " command then go to the taskbar and right click select "properties" under "start menu" press customize put a check in "run command"


----------



## Postal Mike (Feb 25, 2009)

This isn't the most professional way to fix it but here's what I had to do on my Gateway. I have a model M685E and there is no "disable" option on my Synaptics device.

I have a Microsoft Wireless mouse, so I compared drivers and saw that the touch pad uses the i8024prt.sys driver. This is in C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers.

I renamed it to i8042prt.sys.old and now on start up the touchpad is disabled.

I also was being driven nuts by "cursor jump" while editing text files or writing code.

However, the driver does get re-created on boot up. The device is still disabled as the driver wasn't available on boot. Evidently, driver re-creation doesn't re-enable the device. So, you'll have to delete the driver before shutdown until Synaptics decides they want to allow disabling the touchpad.

This amounts to knocking out a phone booth by kicking in the glass -- it was the only way I could find.


----------



## Postal Mike (Feb 25, 2009)

I should add some more data: To get to Device Manager (if you don't know how), on XP, right click the My Computer Icon on your desktop. Select "Properties" then click the "Hardware" tab. Click "Device Manager" button to display the device tree.

Expand the "Mice and other pointing devices" icon to display your (probably) HID Compliant Mouse (if you're using IR wireless) and also the PS/2 Compliant Mouse will be there. The Synaptics pad is a PS/2 Compliant Mouse (pointing device)

Highlight the mouse device you want to use and click Properties. Then select the Driver Tab and click the "Driver Details" button. You'll see what drivers this device is using.

2 of these dialog boxes can be opened simultaneously, so select your PS/2 device (or whatever your touchpad device is) and do the same as above to open up Driver Details.

You should see that mouclass.sys is used by both devices so you don't want to touch this driver or you'll disable both the purchased mouse as well as the touch pad.

There should be a driver unique to the touch pad. On Vista it may or may not be the same name as the one I have on XP but I'm thinking it would be the same or close.

Find this driver in C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers or whatever directory Vista stores them.

You should be able to rename it. Make a shortcut to this folder and put it on your desktop. This is so you can delete the re-created driver prior to shutdown so that the device isn't re-enabled after a shutdown.

I wish there was a better way. I plan to write Synaptics and demand some Democracy out of them. :grin: :upset:


----------



## Postal Mike (Feb 25, 2009)

Howdy. I must say I'm surprised and embarrassed. There IS a way to disable the device, just not via Device Manager, which is the standard. And on Control Panel (which is where this is effected) it's buried and non-intuitive.

Also, I called Synaptics on this and got a call back in an hour. They really care about their products and their customers.

Here's how you disable the touch pad:


1) Go to Start | Control Panel
Select Mouse Properties
In the Mouse Properties Dialogue Box select the Hardware Tab
Highlight the mouse device you want to disable
Click the "Properties" button in the lower right of the dialoge box
This opens yet another dialogue box  On the General tab, you'll see a drop down box labeled "Device Usage" -- Select "Do not use this device. (disable)" and apply changes.

The mouse device will now be disabled.

Where this properly should be, per standards, is in the Device Manager. However, OEM programmers will put things where they see fit. Synaptics was of great help in finding this -- I'd missed it before as I'm used to enabling/disabling in device manager and had my blinders on, I guess.

Anyhow, this is the professional fix. :upset:


----------

